# Dog Shows in Scotland?



## LauraN (Oct 5, 2008)

As the title suggests, are there any dog shows in Scotland coming up soon?

I don't show my dog but I would quite like to start, even just some fun shows that are not too competative 

Thanks


----------



## Chesben (Mar 4, 2009)

Probably a good start would be SKC in May. I can't remember the exact dates but if you look up the Scottish Kennel Club website it will tell you there what breeds are done on what day. Its held at ingleston so quite close to you. I live up in Aberdeen so the shows I go to may be a bit far for you. There is one in Arbroath in 2 weeks but that may be too far for you


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

theres one in Dundee on the.... *checks calander*
10th & 11th at Camperdown park.
i live in Dundee but im in wales that week.... sniffles.


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

There is one on in at Perth Ice Rink on the 18th April.


----------

